# Meet one of the two new additions!



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Beauty isn't she?

Her breeder has named her Uma, we will probably change her name, do you fave any suggestions?

This is her at 1 week 



















Her at 2 weeks










She is a Norwegian Forest Cat


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh my! She is so cute.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I know!! I get to go meet her when she is 8 weeks!!! I can barely wait, we are also possibly adoping a birman kitten


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Since she a Viking Cat how about Freya, the Norse equivalent of Venus or Aphrodite.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Freya is such a cute name!!! it means she is beautiful?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She's an adorable sweetheart.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Apparently she is a very curious kitten and adventurous already


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

So there might be another kitten on the way. A 3 week old Birman male


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

A Birman and a NFC? Seems our taste on cats are quite similar! I have a Birman and a Siberian  You will definitely have lots of fun watching them interact!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I have officialy put a deposit on the most adorable chocolate point male today!! he is gorgeous!!


----------



## Lilykittie (Mar 23, 2012)

oh my so adorable. !


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

For the moment I'm calling th birman male Captain squeeshy face


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

this is a video of him


----------



## Lilykittie (Mar 23, 2012)

i think my brain just overloaded with cuteness. eeee hes so adorable!


----------

